# Black River



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

Son got a job on Black River restoration.

Will be win-win he is a great outdoorsman.

Dad


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

What is the black river restoration?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I hope he takes good care of my favorite stream of all time

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin is addiction (Jan 25, 2011)

Upper Black river, installing large and small woody debris for fish habitat and erosion control, pretty fun job and a great area to spend the summer. I spent last summer doing it. Great experience


----------



## Hyde E Ho (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you know if they'll be removing the beaver dams on the East Branch of the Black?


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Hopefully not, but probably. Beavers are a part of the landscape. Definitely provide various benefits and detriments to fish and wildlife, depends on your perspective. I think beavers are overly persecuted. I live locally and fish the black regularly. A few beavers here and there wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## schap (May 25, 2013)

I grew up fishing the Black and was taught "see beaver. shoot beaver". The DNR looked the other way too, they didn't want them in there. But I can see both sides of the argument too.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I personally know of and can document several trout streams in my area that have been destroyed by beaver. Beaver dams cause silt to build up and cover spawning gravel. The ponds cause the water to warm. The tree cutting causes water warming and erosion. When the beavers first show up, they usually enhance the fishing. I have caught my fair share of brookies out of beaver ponds. However, when they have been there long enough that there is pond after pond for long stretches, there is a problem. In most cases and in the long run, beaver in a stream are not good for the trout that live there.


----------

